# New Micro Skiff in Town... umm.. or is it?



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks interesting. Mind sharing the MFG name????????????


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

very interesting......looks like a gladeskiff.....is it???


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

OK, I'll bite. What is it? or should I say, who built it?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> very interesting......looks like a gladeskiff.....is it???


Stern is different.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

I bet that the dorado skiff I have been hearing about, any confirmation on that?


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

look at the flyer it says dorado on it


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> I bet that the dorado skiff I have been hearing about, any confirmation on that?


I'm with ewe. Looks like a Dorado 23 next to it. :-/


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> look at the flyer it says dorado on it


Good eyes. I couldn't read it. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

it will probably outrageously expensive, just like the gladeskiff. Both are too rich for my blood, there alot of other boats Id rather spend my $21k+ on.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> I bet that the dorado skiff I have been hearing about, any confirmation on that?



Yes I saw it at the FS show today and had to take a picture to share for you guys... 

I think he quoted me 22k....


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> > I bet that the dorado skiff I have been hearing about, any confirmation on that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only Dorado can get 65K (plus) for a glorified Aquasport 222  Price tag on this boat follows suit. Caimen and the Snake Bite (Ambush) will be a reality check.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

the Gordon snakebite from what I have heard is going to be right in line with the gladeskiff and the dorado as far as price goes. IMO ECC is making a damn fine boat and not pricing them out of the ballpark of everyone whos not a doctor or lawyer. $16,500 for lostmen boat motor and trailer? That sounds like a good deal to me. Im interested to see the caimen as a complete boat, it'll prob still be out of my price range but its going to make other hit the drawing board again!


----------



## snookjunkie (Jun 22, 2007)

We should have the first of two deck layouts finished for the Caimen in about 3 weeks. When this hapens I would love to drive over and let some of you guys who would be interested see it and demo it. 

Marc
EC


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

That thing is freaking sweet!!!!!!!!!!

I am really digging the sponsons.

I think I just got a chubby grub!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Wes,
You been hanging out with Capt Ron lately? Are you and him on a skiff collecting competition?


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> Wes,
> You been hanging out with Capt Ron lately? Are you and him on a skiff collecting competition?


Maybe? We'll have to see. I got the 18 on the way and then it's a 23/24' or a glades skiff style boat. I haven't made up my mind yet.

Anyone have an idea about the weight of this one?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> That thing is freaking sweet!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am really digging the sponsons.
> 
> I think I just got a chubby grub!


I hear ya. Had to clean my monitor twice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> > Wes,
> >
> >
> > Anyone have an idea about the weight of this one?
> ...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> BTW - I don't think RC is correct with the Ambush pricing. I was let to believe the price would be somewhat lower than a Glades Skiff.
> 
> 
> Dorado will get their pricing just as HB does IMHO. Look at the cap w/ molded in toe rails and the detail for the running lights. Even though the 23 is proven Aquasport lower, Dorado refined the topside for function as well as fit and finish. Gause to it from that point and gets big $$ for it.


From what I am hearing RC is in right. I hope it remains true. It will be an exciting 2008 for ECC. 

As for this boat I can not help thinking, 
"How many boat builders want to make a version of the Glades Skiff when the design is based upon a motor that essentially does not exist any longer?" (exception Yamaha) That 25 Mercury on the back sticks out like a sore thumb. How can you go to a boat show with a new boat and an old motor? I guess that is one of the reasons that I am excited about the Gheenoe Low Tide and the ECC Caimen. They are new designs and built with today's motors in mind.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I think you are wrong about hte motor thing. That engine is what 112 lbs. The Honda 25/30 basic tiller is only 40 to 45 lbs more. The suzuki 4 stroke is only 50 lbs more. That is the differenece between a fat guy and a skinny guy driving the boat. And then all the other crap that people ride with in their boats. Adding trim and tilt will increase the weight by roughly 30 lbs no matter who the manufacturer. Now you can include the 40 yami 4 stroke. The boat is wide enough and can handle it. If you are on the poling platform by yourself, none of that means anything anyway because the boat will squat. If you have a second guy on the front, we are back to the argument of whether you took a heavy guy or skinny guy with you for what the boat will do. My gladesemen goes skinny, but not with me on the back by myself.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I think you are wrong about hte motor thing. That engine is what 112 lbs. The Honda 25/30 basic tiller is only 40 to 45 lbs more. The suzuki 4 stroke is only 50 lbs more. That is the differenece between a fat guy and a skinny guy driving the boat. And then all the other crap that people ride with in their boats. Adding trim and tilt will increase the weight by roughly 30 lbs no matter who the manufacturer. Now you can include the 40 yami 4 stroke. The boat is wide enough and can handle it. If you are on the poling platform by yourself, none of that means anything anyway because the boat will squat. If you have a second guy on the front, we are back to the argument of whether you took a heavy guy or skinny guy with you for what the boat will do. My gladesemen goes skinny, but not with me on the back by myself.



Fair enough, I am speculating and could be wrong. In fact I don't mind being wrong when it works out well for everyone. Especially the consumer.

I don't think that that boat will rate any higher with the Coast Guard than the HB Glades Skiff. If that is the case then the most the build can hang on the back will be 25 HP. As for 30 - 40 lbs here and there. I will agree to disagree. It would make big difference for me as a potential customer. Especially when spending 22k. For that kind of money I would be making sure every detail was optimized to its fullest advantage.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Lets keep it at 25 hp for arguments sake then. wrong word, discussions sake. That 2 stroke 25 is the best weight to hp ratio. True. may be one of the reasons they have it on there. they may also have bought a stash of them that you don't know about. You are ragging on them for using that motor when you know absolutely nothing about them or why they used it. Hell, it could just be for display and becasue they had one laying around. Or it could be becasue it has been the icon of small boat engines for years. They build a hell of aboat and have a great reputation and are proven more than other boat builders in the market.

30 -40 lbs for one of the other motors is no big deal. You can shift weight around in your boat. To me, the quality of the manufacturer and the build will mean a lot more than buying a boat for a few grand less that falls apart. And like I said before, the weight of you by yourself or the people you invite fishing will make more of a difference becasue the difference will be when you are at rest


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> You are ragging on them for using that motor when you know absolutely nothing about them or why they used it.


That is an assumption on your part. Its wrong. Don't ask me to go into further detail because I would have the first time around if wanted to share it.



> 30 -40 lbs for one of the other motors is no big deal. You can shift weight around in your boat.


Your opinion probably represents the majority. I may just be more picky on this particular subject. A lot of my criticism is based upon the fact they are releasing a new model boat that from what I can see is based upon someone else's existing design. Its a good older design but if another manufacture is going to compete I think they should be more original and build it to suit todays motors. If I wanted this boat I would go to the original source. If I want to look at elsewhere then I would go with someone with an original design.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

I will put a 25hp 4-stroke on it and still catch fish like a 2-stroke motor can.....no big deal.....u don't know until u tried it out first before u make a comment that u don't know about it.......my .02


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I have always been lead to believe that hulls with sponsons generally will float/support more weight in the rear vs. a non sponson design (maybe a buildier from the ECC crew will verify this since they chose to add sponsons on their new skiff)

So perhaps Dorado added sponsons for the new four stroke engine weights? Thus they are building for the new motors, even if its displayed with a 25hp 2 stroke.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sponsons already exist. Again not original. 

http://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/gladesskiff.html


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

I think.........never mind. i never think.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

don't give HB too much credit. From a skiff standpoint sponson's go all the way to early 70's Hewes bonefishers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> I have always been lead to believe that hulls with sponsons generally will float/support more weight in the rear vs. a non sponson design
> 
> So perhaps Dorado added sponsons for the new four stroke engine weights? Thus they are building for the new motors, even if its displayed with a 25hp 2 stroke.



I'm with brew1891 on this one.

What about the 20 hp Honda and Yami at just over 100 lbs? All this speculation and maybe the boat will run with a 20. Remember, it was on this forum we saw ECC test the Caimen with a 15 because they could. As soon as I have some time I'll go to Dorado's facility and get the facts.

You can speculate all you want about Dorado but I've watched them for years and they are a capable builder. I would have them on my short list. 

As far as the Ambush pricing, I call "speculation" again. When the boat actually exists and orders are being taken then you can call "overpriced" but I have to ask how many of you have spoken personally to Tom about this boat and the price? I have been talking with him for over a year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Update:

I just got off the phone with Chris @ Dorado.

Hull weight is 350lbs and don't quote me on this but I think that's hull and cap before rigging. The boat does have a liner.

Price is expected to be around $22,500.00 loaded including coffin box with live well.

Power at the show was what they had since they are still working on power options. They are currently looking into the Honda 20 as an option.

Length is roughly 19' x 57" wide.

They are building the boat to fill a void in a Dorado customer's needs and not looking to mass market.

Like I said before, I will be taking a tour to see this one up close and personal. Looking at the pictures of the deck cap it is easy to see the additional cost incurred from items such as the molded in toe rails and pop up light.

As always, just my .000000000002 sense.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Captnron,

I'm just asking u, do u have any idea of their website and where they located at? A phone # too....u can pm me if u want. Since I have a honda 20 in the box.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

I swear, I have nothing to add. But i did sleep at a holiday inn express once.

i love to see e-drama when it comes to "discussing" boats. oh, and just so you all know. I love my boat. I could care less what the next guy does, says or wishes they could do.

we now return you to your regularly scheduled discussion.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"differenece between a fat guy and a skinny guy driving the boat"

RJ-Did this have anything to do with me ?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for calling and posting the info Ron. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Maybe it's just camera angle, but from the pictures that boat looks narrower than 57" (which is 10" about more than a GS?)??


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Sponsons already exist. Again not original.
> 
> http://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/gladesskiff.html


 Never said they were the originators of the sponsons...but the pic in the link is NOT a glades skiff, its an error on the HB site

My point was that the glades skiff does not have sponsons, Dorado designed sponsons on their skiff and perhaps this was done to be able to float a 4stroke motor...thus perhaps they ARE designing for the new motors...just pointing out that the assumption that these new hulls are copies and not being designed for new motors would be wrong if my assumptions are correct.

but in the end they are all assumptions


BTW...here is a pic of the glades skiff, it aint gots no sponsons:
http://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/img/gallery/hbb0004.jpg


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> Thanks for calling and posting the info Ron. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just camera angle, but from the pictures that boat looks narrower than 57" (which is 10" about more than a GS?)??


NP. Don't mind anything posted as long as it's accurate.  I think you will find it to be similar in width to all the long skinny boats on display. 

Whitesnooky. Dorado Marine is in Ozona,FL. They are not ready for production yet but brought the boat to the show IMHO a taste of things to come.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Again, I like the hull design. I always thought the GS would do better with sponsons.

~The addition of the sponsons would help to float the weight of the newer 4stroke motors.
or
~Help to float a bigger guy on the platform when running the 2-stroke.

I am disappointed to hear the weight of the hull.  Just seems a little heavy to me.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> ~The addition of the sponsons would help to float the weight of the newer 4stroke motors.


can i get an amen! 

someone understood what i be sayin'


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> > ~The addition of the sponsons would help to float the weight of the newer 4stroke motors.
> 
> 
> can i get an amen!
> ...


AMEN


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I think RJ was talkin bout me Matt...........I'm super fat!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> > Sponsons already exist. Again not original.
> >
> > http://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/gladesskiff.html
> 
> ...



:-[ my bad...I had thought that that was an updated picture . Especially when they had the drawing to support it. :-[


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> > > Sponsons already exist. Again not original.
> > >
> > > http://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/gladesskiff.html
> >
> ...


Thats' OK, we are here for you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> I think RJ was talkin bout me Matt...........I'm super fat!!


I love my love handles, it's called the sponsons ;D ;D ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

no i was thinking like Rob driving vs Brew


ok, a heavy person vs a not so heavy person


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll keep my post short by saying the old owner of Dorado had the best quality and built his bussiness by quality. However, when hard times hit the company like others and it went on the auction block the "NEW" owners of Dorado bought it but don't have that old quality or kept it...
The wiring,fit n'finish, and lastly orignality they were known for is now gone! I saw this skiff up close and personal and it's VERY sad to see the Dorado name get messed up in the mix as I too always dreamed about owning a Gause,Shaffer,or Dorado one day... 

Very sad to see the Dorado name be compared to this skiff AND the bay boats that were on display at this past weekends show! :O(

Kevin Fenn
East Cape


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a call from Chris @ Dorado last night with a formal invitation to come see the boat for myself.  Yes we are talking about "Dorado II" and I thank Chris for allowing me to see the facility and what they are doing. I have a full plate this week but will try to set up something next week to report back first hand information.

Please post any questions on this thread and I will do my best to get the answers for you.

CR


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

can i have a dorado 23 for free?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

> can i have a dorado 23 for free?


If they give me two I'll give choice of color.


----------

